# March 2018 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Apr 12, 2018)

Congratulations to @crimbfighter for this shot of the Milky Way.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry I forgot to vote, but this is the shot I was just going to vote for.  A stunningly beautiful shot and very well done on the win.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

Very beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 12, 2018)

Comgrats to the winner, nice image..............


----------



## goooner (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes, great shot, and congrats.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 12, 2018)

Congratulations on a nice shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats on the win with so many nice images.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats!  Well deserved win.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the comments! I'm very honored to have won!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats. What a wonderful image.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats!  March had a lot of wonderful images.   I did vote and it wasn't easy.


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats Crimbfighter!


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 12, 2018)

Kudos! Great image!


----------



## enezdez (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations, Great Image!


----------



## Destin (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice job man! You deserved it for sure with that shot!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 18, 2018)

Congrats!  Really great images in the contest in March to everyone!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on an excellent image.....and the win!


----------



## maxcoolzero (Apr 24, 2018)

It looks amazing. It is hard to believe that some people get to see such a beauty.


----------

